# "The Science of Bombing: Operational Research in RAF Bomber Command"



## mariomike (9 Nov 2011)

1) For anyone with an interest in the subject, they may want to read this book. I first borrowed a copy from the library, and later purchased one for my own small collection on Bomber Command.
University of Toronto Press ( 2009 )
( As most know, the RCAF was part of RAF Bomber Command. )
"The Science of Bombing illustrates how science was exploited by the Royal Air Force in the Second World War through the creation of Bomber Command's Operational Research Section, and represents a far more detailed examination of this important subject than anything previously attempted. The author also challenges some of the more enduring critiques of the Commander-in-Chief of Bomber Command, Air Chief Marshal Sir Arthur Harris, and demonstrates that he was in fact a very innovative and flexible commander.' (Sebastian Ritchie, Air Historical Branch, Royal Air Force )"

2) Another book I have found helpfull is: "The Development of RAF Strategic Bombing Doctrine, 1919-1939" by Scot Robertson. Mr Robertson is ( or was? ) an analyst in the Force Development Branch of the Department of National Defence in Ottawa


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Nov 2011)

Those with an interest may also find the applicable chapter in this volume interesting reading.

Castles, Battles, and Bombs: How Economics Explains Military History

_Chapter Six - The Age of the World Wars, 1914-1945
The Case of Diminishing Returns to the Strategic Bombing of Germany in World War II_


----------



## mariomike (10 Nov 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Those with an interest may also find the applicable chapter in this volume interesting reading.
> 
> Castles, Battles, and Bombs: How Economics Explains Military History
> 
> ...



I read the online preview. I had read the preview before. It seems very well done. I ordered a copy from the library. 

However, the chapter does not discuss the political question that seemed of greater concern to Winston Churchill: "If there had been no bomber offensive from 1941 to 1944, while Germany was reduced by the terrible war of attrition in the east, would it have been possible for the Allies to justify the interminable delay before opening the Second Front in Europe?"


----------

